# honey handouts



## Sprig (Oct 31, 2007)

*Nhbb*

Jason 
Check out the National Honey board site. Maybe you can use some of the free information they have there. 

http://www.honey.com/

Sprig


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Jason, Be sure to mention that it's Local honey and Raw if it's unprocessed. And don't sell yourself short. I tell people they can buy honey cheaper in the supermarket or Walmart, but it won't be as good as mine is for $6 lb. Some kind of color picture on your handouts will help catch people's attention. Maybe a picture of you standing by your hives, or holding a frame of honey. Also, if allowed in your town, a sign outside the house can help if you're in a high traffic area. hope this helps Tony


----------

